# What would you do?



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Well due to being delayed on buying a gun (stupid ass laws) when I don't have any record at all. 

I can either go pick it up today from Gandermountain (and probably pay more) Or wait till the end of the month and hit the big ole gun show that's coming to town.

So what ya say?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd say don't necessarily plan on the gun show having great deals. A lot of vendors are overpriced and prey on the fact people think they are getting a good deal because it's a gun show. Shop on line at Buds or Gunbroker. Shop at a local shop. Compare, compare, compare. Also weigh in the factor of paying a few bucks more to a local shop that you can bring the gun back to if there is a problem versus a gun from Billy Bob's Gun Emporium located in the Anchorage that swings through town once a year for a show.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Hard tellin'

Me..I like the gun shows but you might not see what you want to get. Or something you are not looking for or didn't know you just couldn't live without until you seen it. Impulse shopping when it comes to gun purchase is not a great idea. Unless you plan on some big ol' collection of guns like many want but no one really needs:anim_lol:

If you are tool shopping find what you want and don't let the new shiny "good lord look at that gun" sway you. Most of those All the bells and whistles guns are more than anyone outside of some movie guy will ever need. They sure are neat looking though.


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Some good advice Todd thanks, didn't really consider that. The guy at Gander was very informative and patient. I was amazed on how he took time with me to help me decide on what fits me. He had some personal opinions too but that was cool. Thing is I hate salesman, can't stand to even look at them. So either he was sincere or the best I've ever come across. 

Anywho, I did get good feeling that if I bought there they would take care of me in the future if anything ever came up.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Do you have a local shop as well or just a big chain store? The mom and pops are sometimes the best, especially when it comes to service.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yjeepin said:


> Some good advice Todd thanks, didn't really consider that. The guy at Gander was very informative and patient. I was amazed on how he took time with me to help me decide on what fits me. He had some personal opinions too but that was cool. Thing is I hate salesman, can't stand to even look at them. So either he was sincere or the best I've ever come across.
> 
> Anywho, I did get good feeling that if I bought there they would take care of me in the future if anything ever came up.


It's really good to be able to build a personal relationship with a shop owner if you have one around that can make you feel comfortable. This is something that will pay off in more ways than one over time. Something to think about when you are making your choice. I have a local guy that I can order from and will even let me ship to him and not charge me to use his FFL to ship to like many will. He tells me that I have been a customer if his for years and he knows that I will go to him before I go anywhere. I but a lot of supplies and ammo off him too.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Remember to add about $50.00 to whatever price you see on gunbroker and then compare it to the local price. Typically it'll be a $25.00 shipping charge + a $25.00 (usually) transfer fee so it can be shipped to an FFL holder. just my .02.:smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Remember to add about $50.00 to whatever price you see on gunbroker and then compare it to the local price. Typically it'll be a $25.00 shipping charge + a $25.00 (usually) transfer fee so it can be shipped to an FFL holder. just my .02.:smt033


Best to call shops about FFL fees before you buy online. We have some in the area as high as $40.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Best to call shops about FFL fees before you buy online. We have some in the area as high as $40.


+1...just wanted to make him aware of the additional cost associated with buying on line.:smt023
$40.00...wow, highest I was quoted was $35.00.:watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> +1...just wanted to make him aware of the additional cost associated with buying on line.:smt023
> $40.00...wow, highest I was quoted was $35.00.:watching:


Yup, $40. I guess they figure they will get something out of you since you're not buying a gun from them. I obviously did not use them as my FFL for the guns I ordered on-line.

So to the OP, long story short, take the local price of the gun and add your sales tax. Compare that price to the price of a gun online with shipping and FFL fees added. The only non-tangible is the fact of building a relationship with a local store, which may pay off down the road. See which way you come out better. If you want to hit the gun show still, at least you know what you'd expect to be paying and won't be going in blind.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Best to call shops about FFL fees before you buy online. We have some in the area as high as $40.


With moving to Colorado, I expected the dealers to be happy to do FFL transfers (more gun friendly state). In Iowa, it was pretty much $25 everywhere, and that was fine with me. I have checked every local shop here, and there's only two that will do a transfer, and it's $40. The others (and even the ones that currently do it are thinking about it) say that if they can get/sell the gun, then they will not do the transfer. :smt107

I'm going to have to go further away in surrounding towns and see what these shops charge, because in my opinion, the best deals are to be found online (atleast from my experiences).

I voted buy online (if your FFL fees aren't outrageous).

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

In answer to the original posted question I think the answer is to over-pay so you don't have to wait a few days. :smt082


Beefy: $40 for a transfer isn't so bad from where I'm sitting. Most shops out here in Cali don't seem to want to do it for <$100. Essentially they want you to buy the gun from them. And since there are relatively few FFL's within any reasonable driving distance there is very little competition so prices are high.

On the one hand I understand why. If I'm a retailer in any other business my feeling would be if you don't want to pay my price you are free to go buy somewhere else but I shouldn't be forced to help you buy elsewhere. The problem with this is that guns specifically are so highly regulated that a local FFL has to help you by law. That being the case there shoud be some reasonable limits on what they should be able to charge you. State law does put reasonable limits on PP transfers etc., but not on commercial gun sales.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Beefy: $40 for a transfer isn't so bad from where I'm sitting. Most shops out here in Cali don't seem to want to do it for <$100. Essentially they want you to buy the gun from them. And since there are relatively few FFL's within any reasonable driving distance there is very little competition so prices are high.


That's why I didn't move to California! :numbchuck::smt033 An FFL transfer charge of $40 is outrageous for what I'm used to, and is certainly outrageous compared to what I was expecting in a much more gun friendly state. There has to be a dealer that's not too far from me that will do a cheaper transfer. I'm hoping I just haven't found it yet.



Wyatt said:


> On the one hand I understand why. If I'm a retailer in any other business my feeling would be if you don't want to pay my price you are free to go buy somewhere else but I shouldn't be forced to help you buy elsewhere. The problem with this is that guns specifically are so highly regulated that a local FFL has to help you by law. That being the case there shoud be some reasonable limits on what they should be able to charge you. State law does put reasonable limits on PP transfers etc., but not on commercial gun sales.


I definitely understand the reasoning behind a high transfer cost, or not doing it at all. That being said, they still make money. Besides that, if a dealer is going to charge me $40, or not do a transfer for me at all, then they won't get _any_ of my business, except one which has the nicest range in the area. The only business they get from me is my payment for range time. They won't get any money from me for ammo, guns, holsters, targets, or anything else for that matter. Just my .02 :watching:

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It's really good to be able to build a personal relationship with a shop owner if you have one around that can make you feel comfortable.


+1...typically if I'm only going to save up to $25.00, I'm going to buy local. Actually, the only gun I bought online was because I wanted to prove a point to the owner of the shop I typically buy at. Bought an XD 45 Compact from gun broker, paid the shipping and FFL fees and still saved $75.00 over what it would've cost me at his place. I've had no more issues with over priced items. He gives me a price and it's always in line what I can find online (not counting sales tax but I can't blame that on him) so I usually end up buying from him. Keeps us both happy.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Actually, the only gun I bought online was because I wanted to prove a point to the owner of the shop I typically buy at. Bought an XD 45 Compact from gun broker, paid the shipping and FFL fees and still saved $75.00 over what it would've cost me at his place.


That was exactly the case with both of my XDs purchased while I was living in Iowa. I bought them both on gunbroker, and even after the FFL and shipping fees, I saved over $100. 

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I had to say online. I am waiting on my rifle I purchased on Gunbroker.com. I managed to find one with free shipping and a good price. :smt023 I also found alocal FFL holde that I am shipping to that only charges $20 for the service. :smt023 I could not find the rifle locally and the local price was higher. I think in the end this will end up being cheaper and quicker than the current 16 to 20 week backorder for my new Rock River! :smt033 If this goes smoothly, I will probably buy online again. I guess we will see in a week!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

1. You can count on prices at gun shows especially to go through the roof. So unless you want to take out a second mortgage to buy an AR15, I'd let it go all together.

2. Check your HRs that are up that Barry will vote on. At least one of them does not have a grandfather clause. I've not finished re-reading the other two, mostly because I'm already on the verge of vomitting.

This could very well be a much worse four years than people can ever imagine.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I would go to Gallery of Guns and see what three vendors in my zip or adjacent Zip code areas would charge for what I want to buy. Then I would go ask my friend and neighbor that is in the business to order it for me.

http://www.galleryofguns.com/#

Good luck


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Buy now. Prices and availability may be out the window by next week.


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys... I couldn't wait so I bought it from Gander. Friend of mine mentioned the gun show prices would skyrocket and I kinda agree. Good news is Gander gave me 50bucks off on an XD40.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

mikej997 said:


> I had to say online. I am waiting on my rifle I purchased on Gunbroker.com. I managed to find one with free shipping and a good price. :smt023 I also found alocal FFL holde that I am shipping to that only charges $20 for the service. :smt023 I could not find the rifle locally and the local price was higher. I think in the end this will end up being cheaper and quicker than the current 16 to 20 week backorder for my new Rock River! :smt033 If this goes smoothly, I will probably buy online again. I guess we will see in a week!


Well, I got my new rifle today. :smt033 All in all, the whole process was easier than I thought it would be. I have no reservations about buying online again now that I found a local FFL willing to work with me. BTW, it is a Rock River Entry Tactical :smt023 and it shoots great! I am very happy! :mrgreen:


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I would look for a local independent shop before i would go to Gander. I grew up with Gander's original headquarters and mail order place 30 miles from here. They were great! Not anymore. The "new" Gander got too big too quick. They closed down the old headquarters and moved it I don't know where. Then they opened a big store on the Interstate and smaller ones in every city you could name. The prices went up and the service went down. The Gander near me has had a "closeout sale" going since the day it opened years ago. I buy from a nice local shop, they have a good stock and are happy to get anything I want. The whole staff knows me by name and treats me very well. I get a discount off all the guns I buy. Their regular prices blow Gander away and my discount is icing on the cake. I don't even bother to comparison shop anymore.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mikej997 said:


> Well, I got my new rifle today. :smt033 All in all, the whole process was easier than I thought it would be. I have no reservations about buying online again now that I found a local FFL willing to work with me. BTW, it is a Rock River Entry Tactical :smt023 and it shoots great! I am very happy! :mrgreen:


brokenimage


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

i am planning on purchasing my 2nd handgun in the next week or two. i will go to a few shops to see how everything feels. I have one mom & pop store that has great prices, but they don't have much in stock. I see that as the big plus to gander mt & sportsmans warehouse - you can at least feel them & try them on. i also will go shopping with the web prices in the back of my mind.


----------

